# 1997 ford f350



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

As the title says i came across a 1997 ford f350 4x4 its a cab and chassis. It has a western unimount plow hook up with plow but do not know size and has an old school meyer tailgate yellow box spreader (has a bad motor). The other details include are the truck is a 460 auto truck with 20,000 miles or so the owner says (was used in maine by a school system). The problems with the truck are the typical cab corners and rockers and tires are fair with simulators and fenders are fair. It is a regular cab but it does have an electric/over hydraulic pump but again (no bed) so the motor is gone and i dont know about pump itself.Also it only has front brakes the back cable rusted and does have dual tanks but front tank is gone and tank lines are cut. The engine does not have an oild pan (said it rotted away) and also has a brand new starter (in box still). I do not know if motor is stuck or not (owner would not let me pop the hood) and now the million dollar question is he wants $5000 with plow and additional $200 for salter. i am not going to to pay that price obviously but would like to know what would be a fair price. 

Any advice and/insight would be much appreciated. 

Im looking to make it a flatbed dump and i am going to have put a hitch on as well as well as rear lights and bracke controller/trailer electrical.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Walk away!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Run don't walk!!!! As a mechanic for a landscape company where the owner lives on eBay,,,,run! Youll save yourself so much headaches and b/s money. Ain't worth it. And 5000....id laugh in his face


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe $500. Got to wonder what's going on under the hood. I would've told him 'see ya pal' as soon as he said I couldn't open it up. This thing sounds like a scrap yard special to me.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

i offered him $800 before i knew it had a plow and he said you want junk i almost told him that as it sits it junk. i figured if it was running it might be worth something but probably wont buy because i can buy something more to my wants and needs on craigslist for about 5-6000


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

If he wouldn't let me pop the hood, I sure wouldn't pop open my wallet either.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

the one thing i probably should have mentioned is that im only 20 yrs old idk if he felt that he could pull the rug out from under me or not.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You didn't get it right!!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Seriously....Unless you are a scrap guy I don't know why you would even think about it. If he gave it to me I would bring it to the scrap yard. If you are looking for a running truck you will spend far more on this than anything that runs even if you did every bit of work yourself.


----------



## Lt CHEG (Nov 28, 2010)

It's worth scrap value, nothing more.


----------

